# what did you draw



## big bull donw (Apr 21, 2009)

i have not drew anything this year yet. any of you guys draw


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

A coveted general season archery deer tag.


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Wasatch LE Archery Elk Woo Hoo


----------



## coydog (Jul 24, 2008)

Central Muzzy Deer!


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Northern region combo tag


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Archery antelope and southern archery deer, Supper fun combo hunt in August.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Henry's cow bison, everyone is invited!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

crimson obsession said:


> Northern region combo tag


MeeToo


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

FISH LAKE EARLY RIFLE,( ELK 14 points) and NORTHERN RIFLE. DEER) (NO PROBLEMS, NO WORRIES.)


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re:*



huntress said:


> FISH LAKE EARLY RIFLE,( ELK 14 points) and NORTHERN RIFLE. DEER) (NO PROBLEMS, NO WORRIES.)


I hope you kill the biggest bull on the mountain, Don't know how well you are acquainted
with the Fish Lake area? But if you want some ideas were the bulls hang,,,Pm me.


----------



## bfr (Apr 26, 2009)

-8/- southern general deer times 2, Panguitch here I come -|\O- -_O-


----------



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

Monroe Archery Elk!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Northern Combo.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

The wife and daughter drew the northern buck/bull.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

More points! (Pronghorn and sheep).


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Much to my suprise my wife will going on her second Antalope hunt. This was her first year being able to apply after her two year waiting period. She'll be hunting the Palteu Antelope and Southern Deer, all that I have is a southern deer tag. Good thing I joined the DH program last year. 

400bull


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Almost ditto. The wife and I will be hunting the Parker for antelope and the Manti for General deer. But this is the first year we put in for Speed Goat.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Northern Buck/Bull. Tree you know I'm there for the buffalo hunt lets go 2 weeks early.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Cold Track said:


> Monroe Archery Elk!


THATS AWSOME,,,,,,,,,,,You deserve to hunt that hill.
I think I wrote you about trying my wife's 14 points on Pahvant muzzy instead of Monroe.

Big mistake.......NOT ENOUGH........She didn't draw.

400bull and Rugerdog , Are your wife's tag Archery or Rifle?
I'll be there the entire archery hunt.


----------



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

Beaver Muzzy Elk. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

Bull/Buck Combo tag.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Archery deer deer tag and a bouns point for antelope and a bouns point for moose.


----------



## neverdraws (Nov 24, 2008)

Buck/Bull combo for my son and myself.


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

neverdraws said:


> Buck/Bull combo for my son and myself.


Looks like it's time to change your username. :mrgreen:


----------



## neverdraws (Nov 24, 2008)

I chose that name due to my inability to draw any LE or OIL permits. I still didn't draw either of those again this year, not that I really expected to with my username. But, you are right in a way. Maybe I need to change it to "almostneverdraws" or "once in a blue moon". Maybe I just jinxed myself forever by picking that name. Well, next year I will find out. I should be in, or near, the bonus point pool for the deer unit I have been putting in for. I will have 10 points next year.


----------



## Thunderstick (Oct 23, 2008)

Buck/Bull combo for my son and I.


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

Ya I know the feeling neverdraws. I have 13 elk and 12 moose points. Still have a few years to go I know. But you never know, maybe one of these years. Good luck to your son and you on your hunt this year.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Goofyelk,

First off thanks for the pointers on the turkey tag. My wife was able to harvest her first bird in one of the areas your suggested.

The pronghorn tag that my wife has should be the rifle hunt. We'll have to see what accualy comes in the mail (email) before I'll know for sure. We hunted the unit three years ago and was able to harvest a nice buck opening day for that unit. Hopefully we can do the same thing again this year.

400bull


----------



## neverdraws (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Fullhouse, we will have a good time. I did pull a pronghorn permit back in 1997, but my son, the one I get to hunt with this year, just turned 12 and was just a baby back then. Boy how time flies. What really set me back was when I decided to change from elk to deer 10 years ago. I still have those 4 elk points. I wish I could change them over to deer points. If that was the case, I would be in serious contention for a Henry's tag. But, I made the choice, and have paid for it in years of waiting and frustration.


----------



## Boulder hunter (Sep 13, 2007)

Wasatch Moose....


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

My dad, brother, and myself all drew for central deer. My dad and i drew for rifle and my brother drew it for the archery.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

In case any one did not already know; in my case I still have not received any email after checking that my email is correct with the DWR; here is the link to check draw results https://www.sci-nevada.com/utreturncard/(2j4ttj4503xcs131h23wyv45)/login.aspx


----------



## Derek4747 (Jun 23, 2008)

3 Thousand Lake Plateau Limited Entry muzzleloader Deer tags. Myself, Brother and Dad. All applied seperate :mrgreen:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Deercatcherguy (my brother) drew the Wasatch LE bull archery tag with 2 points. This will be a fun hunt. We already have a pretty good "team" assembled...


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Do they do it by last name like in school? Holy hell everyones getting theirs, I know the money came out but not positive what I drew, its driving me loony.... I feel like I'm back in school waiting for them to get to the end of the alphabet... I even got on to check results and nothing...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I drew my Southern Muzzy tag. We are hunting a new area this year so i am excited. 8)


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you for your recent applications for the Big Game Drawing. Your results are:

Appl # Hunt # Result
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*718111 402 ELK BULL SUCCESSFUL for hunt 402 PANGUITCH LAKE* 
*718110 999 GENERAL BUCK SUCCESSFUL for hunt 999 SOUTHERN *
718112 982 ROCKY MOUNTAIN GOAT UNSUCCESSFUL
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Its going to be a good year    
-8/- -*|*- -*|*-


----------



## gunnrod (Oct 10, 2008)

Not a G*$*&#n thing again, not even a lousy general season deer tag. What am I gonna do all summer and fall without a hunt to look forward to.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Nothing for me or grandpa!!!!!!!!  :?:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

plottrunner said:


> Thank you for your recent applications for the Big Game Drawing. Your results are:
> 
> Appl # Hunt # Result
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Awesome!!! How many points did you have!!?? One less in the pool for next year! I have 10 points there.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Got SE Archery Deer, not that is was really a surprise, but I always still worry. :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Deercatcherguy (my brother) drew the Wasatch LE bull archery tag with 2 points. This will be a fun hunt. We already have a pretty good "team" assembled...


I believe the "team" has been broken up with one of the members drawing a Dutton archery tag. Should make for an "EPEK" hunting season for you guys.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

looks like a very busy season this year 
1 limited entry archery vernon my son got that one
1 north slope moose my partner got that one
3 general season archery
1 general seaon muzzloader
2 general season rifle
2 late season oquirh bull tags another buddy and his daughter got those
1 cwmu bull elk tag myself
and were holding on the deer and antelope permits in wyoming
wonder what the antlerless permits hold in store for us this year :shock: :shock:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

mack1950 said:


> looks like a very busy season this year
> 1 limited entry archery vernon my son got that one
> 1 north slope moose my partner got that one
> 3 general season archery
> ...


With that kind of luck. you guys might take all of the anterless tags.Thats going to be lots of fun and work getting all of those off the montion. congrats to your group.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

mack1950 said:


> looks like a very busy season this year
> 1 limited entry archery vernon my son got that one -*|*- *(())*
> 1 north slope moose my partner got that one
> 3 general season archery
> ...


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I got nothin'--no moose, no LE deer, not even a general deer tag.  

Good luck to the rest of you. Looks like I'll have to scout out a monster bull on one of the general units.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

ELK BULL UNSUCCESSFUL
GENERAL BUCK SUCCESSFUL for hunt 987 CENTRAL 

Well looks like I'll be huntin them big eared critters. Woohoo, can't wait for that one. Maybe next year on the elk. Congrats to those of you who have drawn the good tags.


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Yippie!!!!!

Thank you for your recent applications for the Big Game Drawing. Your results are:

Appl # Hunt # Result
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
565394 ROCKY MTN SHEEP BONUS POINT ROCKY MOUNTBonus Point Earned
565395 987, 986 GENERAL BUCK SUCCESSFUL for hunt 987 CENTRAL 
565392 354 ELK BULL SUCCESSFUL for hunt 354 WASATCH MOUNTAINS (EARLY)


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

I drew a unsuccesful tag. I didn't even put in for that area :roll: and i still don't want it. maybe i'll send it back :lol:


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Nor-tah said:


> plottrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your recent applications for the Big Game Drawing. Your results are:
> ...


I had 13 going into this year.... Ive been putting in for southwest desert but im sick of not drawing so i switched to panguitch.................


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've kown mine for over a week........But, I always like to see the E-mail!

Thank you for your recent applications for the Big Game Drawing. Your results are: Appl # Hunt # Result------------------------563071 911 BULL MOOSE UNSUCCESSFUL563070 984 GENERAL BUCK SUCCESSFUL for hunt 984 STATEWIDE (SEE GUIDEBOOK) 563069 820 PRONGHORN BUCK SUCCESSFUL for hunt 820 PLATEAU


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh yeah baby, I for sure got my Bison tag! -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- /**|**\ /**|**\ /**|**\ /**|**\ *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- _O\ _O\ _O\ _O\ -8/- -8/- -8/- -8/- -8/- -8/- Buck deer as well, although I'm not holding my breath on that one! Life is somewhat good, except my daughter got in a bit of a wreck this afternoon. Always good to go with the bad dontcha know. At least she wasn't hurt, nor anyone else.

My son also drew general season deer, but, even with a 1-1 odds, he still didn't get pronghorn. Maybe next year? I had 1-1 odds last year on pronghorn and didn't get it either. I thought if I didn't get the Bison, maybe we both could have gone for the speed goats. I'm hoping that we will both draw for sure next year. :?


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I drew Wasatch Archery with 0 points, I had seen the charge last week, but my mom and my bro were on the same card. I had expected it to be my mom since she had 8 points, but when I opened the email this morning I was proved wrong.

Let's just say that I was just a little excited.


Now that I have all that luck, I am going to skip Vegas all together, and I am going to try and get some from the wife. Wish me luck!


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll wish you good luck, but this question must be answered if you are to be successful: how long have you two been married? :mrgreen:


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

After haveing max points and 60 plus years of living my father-in-law drew the Pahvant early elk. It's going to be a fun summer scouting!


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Going on 4 years, but we just had a another kid a few months ago so its time....... -*|*- -*|*- *(())* -*|*-


----------



## big bull donw (Apr 21, 2009)

Only deer points for me in Utah this year.
there is still hope in Nevada though, I'm in for late season deer there, and 
I'm going to put in for antlerless elk. and maybe Arizona deer if I can talk my dad in to it.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

utfireman said:


> Going on 4 years, but we just had a another kid a few months ago so its time....... -*|*- -*|*- *(())* -*|*-


All I can say is -()/- -()/- -^|^- go for it!


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Not one tag in 2009.......Big


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I drew Book Cliffs archery deer. My buddy drew Dutton archery elk and 3 other buddies drew Fish Lake muzzy elk. My brother has a Wasatch Early rifle tag too so it is going to be an awesome fall!!!

Good luck to you all!

Chad


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > Deercatcherguy (my brother) drew the Wasatch LE bull archery tag with 2 points. This will be a fun hunt. We already have a pretty good "team" assembled...
> ...


As good as it sounds to have both of my brothers draw some sweet elk tags... it really sucks for me... Now I am forced to split time between the two of them like some divorcees kids... They'll be meeting each other at mcdonalds once a week to make the exchange... I wonder which one is going to let me stay up later.

It will be fun and we will make it work.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

NE muzzy deer, always a good time!


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

It seems like lots of guys with little to no points drew LE Elk Archery. Is this normal? Not that I am complaining. IWAB, do you want to go to Disneyland this weekend?


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Northeast muzzy for me. Archery for the wife. Good times.


----------



## Steelrat (Oct 3, 2007)

I drew my elk and deer tags for Montana!!! Oh, and my Northeastern Muzzy deer, and elk bonus point.


----------



## Mtnland1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh yeah BOOK CLIFFS any weapon DEER 9pts


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

3 strikes, I'm out!  

Moose-unsuccessful
Pronghorn-unsuccessful
Rifle Deer-unsuccessful

Well, it is what it is. I'm a bit disappointed but there are other options. I may do something out of state, but most likely will just concentrate harder on general elk. There is still the anterless draw coming up, maybe I'll get a hit on that at bat. :?:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

plottrunner said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > plottrunner said:
> ...


Sweet. I just found out my dad drew it too. Maybe we will see ya down there!!


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Central muzzleloader.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

11 points for the Crawfords and NO draw! Sucks!
BUT, I did get my Northern MUZZ tag. I'll have to start working out with my hunting training plan.....Go to the basement and get the 12 pack, hike up the stairs, squat and hold that until all 12 beers are stored in the fridge....stand....go back down the stairs and get another 12 pack.....you know the routine! By hunting season I'll be ready as ready can be.


----------



## stevedc (Jun 23, 2008)

our group drew five count them five central deer tags for the rifle hunt so we will be busy trying to find five bucks so fun for us we are excited


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

General Archery!!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Buck/Bull combo tag for me. Hoping to get my dad's and my first bull elk.


----------

